# Robins



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Along with all the usual birds nesting in the garden, we were lucky enough this year to have a pair of Robins who produced a clutch of three youngsters in a nesting box just a few feet away from our kitchen window. The photo is of the last one to go, he was a wee bit reluctant but his parents finally encouraged to leave and join the rest of his family.

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Cheers I never seen one till now


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice one Dave


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

What a lovely picture Dave  

Sue


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Great photo


----------

